
Apache Maven SCM 1.11.1 released - based2
https://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/maven-announce/201809.mbox/%3Cdbab2763-6a48-9002-4fcd-8d80c7011f3c%40apache.org%3E
======
based2
[SCM-834] - Commit encoding is platform-dependent instead of UTF-8

